# Acer Aspire Keypad not working



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Please! I need help with restoring an Acer Aspire 5100-3949 Laptop.
The keypad and touchpad drivers must be corrupt. I have a restore cd, but cannot access it because nothing on the keyboard/touchpad will register. I tried Alt+f10 when rebooting but the keys are not recognized. Does anyone know how I can access eRecovery or my restore cd any other way?
Thanks for any assistance!!

Sorry!.. Ditze forgot to mention running Vista Home Premium


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Your laptop probably has a PS2 connector on either side or the back to accomodate a standard PS2 desktop keyboard. Try that. 

If the problem is a stuck key causing a boot error, you will have to dive into your laptop and disconnect the laptop keyboard and reboot using the PS2 keyboard.


----------



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, but no PS2 just USBs..I have a PS2 to USB converter but I don't think that will help (no USB drivers)
thanks for the suggestion! any other ideas...?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi irishchick23,

it seems that you have dead keyboard if it does not work even in BIOS settings. drivers do not have to do anything yet if you have not entered Windows.

i suggest you try to reboot and access BIOS settings. try pressing F2 during POST. if your keyboard works there, then there could be hope.

to do a recovery, turn it OFF and power ON again. follow the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post827492


----------



## mjret (Jun 14, 2008)

hi. i have the same problem as you but my laptop does not work even when i press F2 in the POST. is there any way i could fix it. can i restart the whole laptop again without using the touchpad or keypad!? please help


----------



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the idea but the keyboard must be totally dead! F2 during post did not work...if I replace the keyboard will I still have the same problem...I'll give it a shot...this lass is at a loss!!

4-dontkno !!

many thanks for your time !!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

irishchick23 said:


> Thanks again for the idea but the keyboard must be totally dead! F2 during post did not work...if I replace the keyboard will I still have the same problem...I'll give it a shot...this lass is at a loss!!
> 
> 4-dontkno !!
> 
> many thanks for your time !!


how about holding down any key then do a power ON, POST should recognize a stuck key and should show the stuck key error on screen. 

if POST do not recognize a stuck key then it could be a failing keyboard. try an external keyboard (USB connected)... still use F2 during boot up to get into BIOS.


----------



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

I tried a USB keyboard..could not get into BIOS..tried F2...alt F10..etc...will keep trying til I get frustrated!! 
Will a new keyboard help me?

Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

irishchick23 said:


> I tried a USB keyboard..could not get into BIOS..tried F2...alt F10..etc...will keep trying til I get frustrated!! -- even in Windows, USB keyboard is not working?
> 
> Will a new keyboard help me? -- it depends, it could also mean a bad motherboard. have you tried the 'stuck key' suggestion? best if you have a spare laptop keyboard to test with. or if you can test your laptop keyboard on a similar laptop.
> 
> Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cannot log into Windows screen..cannot tab or mouse over...tried F2 on post...tried USB keyboard ...receive Window error recovery screen to select option starting Windows..cannot tab or arrow key ..defaults to start normally...get Windows Vista log on screen (6users)...no tab,no arrow key,no sht,no enter no Fn key...tried stuck key..during post, and windows boot...cycles thru acer boot screen to windows error recovery screen to Vista logon screen with no input available to me..my only other laptop is ours...this laptop we bought for my sister(4 kids) 2 years ago...we have an Acer Aspire 5000, not inclined to take it apart as it works!
Thanks for taking time for me!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you cannot get any keyboard (laptop keyboard or USB keyboard) to work during POST, BIOS settings or Windows then there must be something wrong within. Possibly a motherboard malfunction or something. 

You can of course test the parts individually but you are right, no use opening a working laptop up just to do this. This is when a repair shop comes in handy. Bring it to a computer repair shop and have it checked. They may have the tools to test your computer and hopefully address the issue that you are having.

do post back what the repair shop finds out.


----------



## irishchick23 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just wanted to post a quick thank you to all those who tried to assist me with my laptop issue.....I took it to a repair shop for testing
& they determined it was definetly the motherboard! Rats! So now we have a parts donor....
thanks again for all your help...


----------

